# Tiredness



## dukester (May 11, 2006)

Hi I am on day 7 of the Ivf treatment and I have been getting headaches - This is not asurprise but I feel so tired by 2.00 p.m and no longer go to the gym. I am just wondering is this tiredness going to get worse as the treatment progresses

][url]


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Tiredness is a main side effect of the injections and should get better but may hang on till egg collection.

Ruth


----------

